# to pass away (die)



## karramella

I'm writing an article and I want a word/phrase that means to "pass away"(died).  The only one I know in french is "est mort" but that sounds to litteral. So help??


----------



## bluevaseline

I don't think there is one
I did a french presentation on Friday and instead of saying  "my grandpa passed away" I had to go with "my gtandpa died"


----------



## Cath.S.

_Il est mort:_
_Il est décédé_ is a polite euphemism
_Il nous a quittés_ (literally "he has left us", but everyone understands)
_Il a rendu l'âme_ (literally, "he gave up the soul", it's akin to _he gave up the ghost_ in English)
_Il a quitté cette vallée de larmes..._

There's more.


----------



## DDT

bluevaseline said:
			
		

> I don't think there is one
> I did a french presentation on Friday and instead of saying  "my grandpa passed away" I had to go with "my gtandpa died"



Let me politely disagree...I'd suggest "disparaître" so "is dead" would become "a disparu"

DDT


----------



## karramella

wow..never knewthere were so many ways to put it! thanks


----------



## sylber

there's also: 's'éteindre': 'il s'est éteint pendant son sommeil', which is as 'nice' as possible when talking about death.


----------



## Fred-erique

One more:
Passer à trépas


----------



## Fred-erique

Another expression comes to my mind: Perdre la vie
ex: il a perdu la vie au cours d'un tragique accident de voiture.


----------



## Gentiléen

Il a rejoint ses ancêtres ... 
ou la locution latine "ad patres" mais je n'arrive pas à l'intégrer élégamment dans une phrase


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"Elle a vécu, Myrtho, la jeune Tarentine!!!"
Hope it helps


----------



## Cath.S.

Fred-erique said:
			
		

> One more:
> Passer à trépas


Oui, et l'on dit aussi parfois _passer de vie à trépas_ et aussi _trépasser_.
Un autre : _disparaître_.


----------



## Chabeuil

you can say for "to die" :
"passer l'arme à gauche"
or
"avaler son acte de naissance"

And, talking about someone who IS dead,
"il mange les pissenlits par la racine"


----------



## krissycokl

egueule said:
			
		

> _Il a quitté cette vallée de larmes..._



I think I'm in love with that phrase...so soft...


----------



## ChiMike

Chabeuil said:
			
		

> you can say for "to die" :
> "passer l'arme à gauche"
> or
> "avaler son acte de naissance"
> 
> And, talking about someone who IS dead,
> "il mange les pissenlits par la racine"


 
On cherche des façons gentilles de le dire !

Il me semble (à part la première tournure) que celles-ci sont dans la même catégorie que nos:

He bought the farm. (ou simplement: He bought it!)
He's pushin' up daisies.
He's been called to the highest court of appeal.
He kicked the bucket.
He crepitated. (oui, oui: crépi)
He's been planted. 

entre autres

He's knockin' on the pearly gates.


----------



## ChiMike

karramella said:
			
		

> I'm writing an article and I want a word/phrase that means to "pass away"(died). The only one I know in french is "est mort" but that sounds to litteral. So help??


 
The polite and also bureaucratic way is:

est décédé

Acte de Décès: Death Certificate

C'est arrivé peu après le décès de mon père (shortly after my father's death).

Quand est-il décédé, votre père? 

This certainly doesn't mean that "mourir" is not used all the time. Just not by undertakers, bureaucrats, lawyers, bankers, or to members of the family of the deceased.


----------



## geve

ChiMike said:
			
		

> This certainly doesn't mean that "mourir" is not used all the time. Just not by undertakers, bureaucrats, lawyers, bankers, or to members of the family of the deceased.


Somehow it doesn't sound appropriate from members of the family either. I've always refrained from using it in such circumstances, knowing that people would find it awkward; even though "mort(e)" has more reality than "décédé(e)" in my mind and that's how I would phrase it in my head.


----------



## ChiMike

geve said:
			
		

> Somehow it doesn't sound appropriate from members of the family either. I've always refrained from using it in such circumstances, knowing that people would find it awkward; even though "mort(e)" has more reality than "décédé(e)" in my mind and that's how I would phrase it in my head.


 
Hi Geve!

I put it that way as a hint to anglophones as to what is polite and expected in person and in writing: "Je suis navré de recevoir la nouvelle du décès de votre père."  I try not to be proscriptive and certainly not about how French people should speak French.  

But you are certainly right that "mort(e)" emphasizes the reality of the situation.

"Ma mère est morte.": la première phrase de _L'Étranger_ de Camus.

"Ça fait trois ans que ma mère est morte, et j'en suis troublé toujours."


----------



## Gil

Mon grain de sel`
Il est maintenant dans un monde meilleur


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le mien :
Il a rejoint d'autres cieux...
But I agree with Gève, it's better calling a cat a cat.


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Le mien :
> Il a rejoint d'autres cieux...
> But I agree with Gève, it's better calling a cat a cat.


D'ailleurs même l'Agnès de _l'École des femmes_ ne dit pas que « le petit chat est décédé. »


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:
			
		

> D'ailleurs même l'Agnès de _l'École des femmes_ ne dit pas que « le petit chat est décédé. »


Tu crois qu'il est mort à cause de sa curiosité, le petit chat... ? 
Une autre formule édulcorante et un peu vieillotte : il a passé l'arme à gauche.


----------



## wouass

ChiMike said:


> But you are certainly right that "mort(e)" emphasizes the reality of the situation.
> 
> "Ma mère est morte.": la première phrase de _L'Étranger_ de Camus.




Sorry but I have to disagree on that one. The sentence is: "Aujourd'hui, maman est morte." It's pretty important to mention the "aujourd'hui" since what follows is "Ou peut-être hier, je ne sais pas." Also, "maman" is a more familiar way to talk about one's mother, and has much more literary value here.

I know i'm a bit off topic, but i believe misquotes corrupt great works.


----------



## FrançoisXV

étonnant, personne n'a encore proposé: il a rendu son dernier souffle.


----------



## Mamarc

On a encore "manger les pissenlits par la racine" ou "mettre son costume en sapin"


----------



## nicos

il y a aussi : 

- il repose en paix
- il est monté au ciel 

et tout simplement : 
- il est parti (he's gone)
- c'est fini (it's over)

Et n'oublions pas que si "partir, c'est mourir un peu", en revanche "mourir, c'est partir beaucoup"


----------



## Tweety20

il est parti (là haut) , il s'est envolé


----------



## french4beth

Or: _Il/elle est parti__(e)._ Here's a link to William Blake's _Au bord de la plage._

Another phrase I heard in Quebec for someone who has committed suicide:
_Il s'est [fait] aidé à mourir._ [He helped himself to die]


----------



## dunescratcheur

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Le mien :
> Il a rejoint d'autres cieux...
> But I agree with Gève, it's better calling a cat a cat.



Too true, too true...

... but where the French have Cats, the English have Spades so it would be:

"...better than calling a spade a spade"  and one can also say " ...to call a spade or shovel."

Personally, I like le chat ;-)


----------



## verbivore

J'ai aussi vu _s'éteindre._


----------



## lela105

I love "elle a vecu", it makes me think of Cicero's famous outcry "vixerunt!" ("they have lived!") to announce that the Cataline conspirators have been executed.


----------



## geve

french4beth said:


> Another phrase I heard in Quebec for someone who has committed suicide:
> _Il s'est [fait] aidé à mourir._ [He helped himself to die]


Hearing this (_il s'est fait aider à mourir_) I would rather think of euthanasia.


----------



## Missrapunzel

geve said:


> Hearing this (_il s'est fait aider à mourir_) I would rather think of euthanasia.


me too! It sounds more like euthanasia than like suicide.
_He committed suicide = Il a mis fin à ses jours_.


----------



## FrançoisXV

_La phrase sans variante: "Il s'est aidé à mourir" rend bien la notion de suicide._


----------



## Lil_Dave

Ont dit souvent "Il a mis fin à ses jours" comme euphémisme pour "il s'est suicidé"


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Lil_Dave said:


> Ont dit souvent "Il a mis fin à ses jours" comme euphémisme pour "il s'est suicidé"


Exact. Ou bien il les a abrégés (ses jours, en fait c'est plutôt le _terme _de ses jours).


----------



## Taurusfp

*Décédé* est le mot le plus fréquemment employé. Je le recommande.


----------



## verbivore

Dieu l'a rappelé à lui.


----------



## tilt

Gentiléen said:


> Il a rejoint ses ancêtres ...
> ou la locution latine "ad patres" mais je n'arrive pas à l'intégrer élégamment dans une phrase


The way to use this locution is _il est passé ad patres_.

There's a quite literary verb that I believe no one suggested yet: _trépasser_.
In compound tenses, and contrary to _mourir_, it requires _avoir _as an auxiliary where speaking of the event, and _être _when referring to the state of being dead:
_ Il a trépassé la nuit dernière.
Il est trépassé depuis la nuit dernière.

_That said, I agree _décéder_ is the most common "nice" way to say _die.
_


----------



## Robbyn

Gentiléen said:


> Il a rejoint ses ancêtres ...
> ou la locution latine "ad patres" mais je n'arrive pas à l'intégrer élégamment dans une phrase


Tu peux utiliser la locution latine ad patres de cette manière :
aller ad patres : mourir.
envoyer (expédier) qn ad patres : le tuer.
Voilà un autre synonyme de mourir (argotique) : clamser.

Essayer de rester vivants quand même, c'est morbide tous ces synonymes.
Bonne journée


----------

